# Banned!



## goldsilverpro (Jun 21, 2010)

For what it's worth,

I just found myself in a strange position of getting banned from the Yahoo group, GoldandPlatinumRecycling
http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/GoldandPlatinumRecycling/?yguid=279792785

This group is evidently run by this company. They seem to sell refining related equipment and have some youtube videos. It is frightening that they also offer consulting services. Their website appears somewhat dead. They probably thought the Yahoo forum would bring them business. 
http://www.bestgoldbuyers.com/

The group has been around for a few years but, since the success of goldrefiningforum, the posts there have dwindled to almost nothing - cream rises to the top. My banning evidently resulted from my correcting some technical statements made by the moderator. He was wrong and then tried to back up his statements (wrongly, I might add) by quoting from George Gadja's book, "Gold Refining." I then showed where Gadja was wrong in some of the quotes and said that this book contained technical errors and you had to be careful when reading it. That's when I got banned. I made no insults. My comments were purely of a technical nature. The technical errors made by the moderator were very basic ones that would have been easily spotted by most any member of the goldrefiningforum.

Although a bit p***ed, I could care less, since that is a nothing forum. I guess my point is that there is much erroneous refining info out there on the internet and you really have to watch yourself. The only oasis for truth that I know of is the Gold Refining Forum.


----------



## machiavelli976 (Jun 21, 2010)

This is a clue for living in a twisted world. More free time ahead maybe and time is priceless. At least for me !


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 21, 2010)

Now the GoldandPlatinumRecycling group will have nobody to correct them.I follow the group and notice a lot of bad advise given there.I guess it will just get worse now.Banning you was a mistake. I am glad that Noxx is too smart to ban you.

Jim


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 21, 2010)

Jim,

Are my recent posts (2) still there or did he delete them? I would also be interested to know if he made any comments about banning me or about my posts.


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 21, 2010)

Definately their loss GSP. All of their members will eventually find their way here anyway. How long do you guys think before bestgoldbuyers.com will try to start throwing wrenches into the works over here? There is a reason this forum is "The Best You've Ever Seen!" 8)


----------



## Buzz (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi GSP,

Your messages are still there and no mention of you been banned.

I just posted a question as to why they banned you.
See what comes back.

Regards
Buzz


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 21, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> Jim,
> 
> Are my recent posts (2) still there or did he delete them? I would also be interested to know if he made any comments about banning me or about my posts.



Chris,
Yes they are still there,I usually just get them emailed to me, but I logged on and checked.Here is his (t8yh's) response to your post;

Re: Palladium on Newer CPUs

Well, I would suggest anyone read Gajda's book themselves for more details,
since most of Gajda's observations come from his day to day use in his
industrial gold recovery labs in Los Angeles, where he dealt with many types of
large scale processes and gold alloys. His recovery methods are verified, so
there doesn't seem to be a problem there. I added the part about
silver/palladium in AR to distinguish using it as an electrolyte solution from
the nitric type of solution.

Perhaps at some point anyone refining old IBM computer boards, Intel P3/P4 and
AMD CPUs having palladium plating will find these processes worth using.

And Ballymoss asked why you were banned, and there is no response to that question yet.

Jim


----------



## Palladium (Jun 21, 2010)

Think i will pop over and ask that question myself. I have been on that forum for a couple of years myself. I haven't seen anyone posting there in a long time and have just started seeing any activity at all.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 21, 2010)

A little more about the Gadja book, "Gold Refining." Please note that all of this is based on my memory (which is not the greatest, sometimes) and opinion of what transpired.

I haven't read the Gadja book since it first came out, about 35 years ago. Harold read it also and both of us had about the same opinion about it - it wasn't worth buying. There were technical errors in it. It contained very few complete sentences and, at times, it didn't make much sense. I think it did have a section on the sulfuric stripper, which could be a plus. Some people seem to like it but, maybe, many of those that do like it don't have enough basic knowledge to correctly judge it. I think that there was a 2nd edition, which I haven't read - maybe it's better, but I doubt it. About the only way I'll ever re-read it, though, is if I get to do it for free.

When the Gadja book first came out, I had been working in the L.A. refining industry for 7-8 years, or so. I'm thinking that Gadja worked in a lab for a giant company that was the biggest generator of gold scrap (mostly all electronic manufacturing scrap) in the L.A. area, although I won't name names. Most all the scrap generated by that company went to the refinery I was working for. In other words, they didn't process their own scrap and I guarantee you that a scrap generator has far less knowledge about how to process PM scrap than a refiner. I would imagine that the only knowledge that Gadja had was from playing around in the lab. There's a lot of difference when working with beaker quantities than when you have 1000 gallons of solution. He was an amateur. Although I had only been around the business for about 7 years, I learned absolutely nothing new from his book. The book sort of came as a surprise, since no one had ever heard of the guy even though he was local. At that time, the only book on the subject was Hoke and everyone was excited when the Gadja book came out. However, to most everyone in the refining industry that I knew that read it, the book was a disappointment and a joke.

He did sell a helluva lot of books, though. Can't knock that.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Jun 21, 2010)

Getting banned from any forum is usually an honor. It means you are disturbing the moderator to the extent that their only option is to shut you up rather than addressing whatever it is you are posting. I've been banned from more places than I can remember, because I'm an opinionated a-hole and can back it up with intelligent discourse. Unfortunately, the other side finds themselves in a losing battle and, to save face, they simply take the easy way out and try to silence me.

I didn't even know that forum existed, and now that I do know I have no urge to go visit. Once I found the GRF my search for PM extraction and refining knowledge was over. It is definitely the best we've ever seen, and probably will remain so as long as Noxx continues to so generously provide the hosting.

GSP, it goes without saying that your help and insight here has helped me tremendously, and I'm just waiting for some funds to land in my stupid PP account so I can buy a copy of your refining guide.

All of you guys are the best.


----------



## nickvc (Jun 21, 2010)

GSP I dont actually know you or Harold or any other moderator on here but I respect the knowledge and wisdom you all bring to the forum.This is the only place to be if you have any interest in precious metal recovery or refining and without all of your combined efforts to keep the forum interesting and vital it would surely wither into what so many other sites become stale opinionated and corrupt.Please accept my thanks and all the other moderators too for all your care concern and wisdom given so freely and so expertly.


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 21, 2010)

Well said Nick! I heartily agree!!


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank you GSP, & Noxx, & all our moderators & experts...

Well said Nick! 

LONG LIVE GOLD REFINING FORUM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 21, 2010)

Chris,
Here is his response to Ralph;
"Anyone who wishes may read Gajda's works for these references to silver and platinum refining. Please don't make statements on this board without verification, or libel or malign books/works that have extremely useful information. If you have experience separating silver from palladium, then put it here, on topic. Thanks."

I guess nobody can have an opinion about his favorite book,unless it agrees with his opinion.I guess that is the only refining book he owns.
He acts like he wrote that book.

Jim


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 21, 2010)

Some people think that, if it's in a printed book, it is truth. The guy said that, on his forum, you can't libel or malign books that have extremely useful information. Does that mean you can malign books that have no useful information? I guess not, especially if it's his bible.

This has gone much further that I had wanted. Why don't we just shelve it. I do appreciate you guys backing me up.

Chris


----------



## Palladium (Jun 21, 2010)

Think i'll go get myself banned to. It won't be the first time. :mrgreen:


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 22, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> to most everyone in the refining industry that I knew that read it, the book was a disappointment and a joke.


You, sir, are too kind. That damned book wasn't worth the paper on which it was written. Had they used softer paper, it might have had at least one purpose. None, as it exists. 

I bought it, thinking it would expand my ever increasing knowledge. All it did was muddy the water with contradictory and stupid concepts. For example, I recall he suggested that you precipitate palladium with SO2. <sigh> 

That book is to refining what my piano playing is to classical music. Anyone that hangs their hat on that document deserves to lose your expertise, Chris. Don't let being banned trouble you. It's obviously the work of a desperate man, trying hard to uphold that which he wants to believe. He deserves what he gets. 

Harold

Did I mention------I don't play the piano?


----------



## Palladium (Jun 22, 2010)

Well i'm back and after pretty much trying to get banned i couldn't get the boot. All i got was an email saying. :arrow: You may leave if you like. Insulting comments are not going to be posted on the group. Thanks.

I must be loosing my touch or something. And believe me i said a heck of a lot more than Chris did. I guess he figured if he banned me then their wouldn't be anybody else left. ROTFL :twisted:


----------



## Irons (Jun 22, 2010)

Palladium said:


> Well i'm back and after pretty much trying to get banned i couldn't get the boot. All i got was an email saying. :arrow: You may leave if you like. Insulting comments are not going to be posted on the group. Thanks.
> 
> I must be loosing my touch or something. And believe me i said a heck of a lot more than Chris did. I guess he figured if he banned me then their wouldn't be anybody else left. ROTFL :twisted:



You need to take curmudgeon 101, Grasshopper. :mrgreen:


----------



## Palladium (Jun 22, 2010)

Well not to beat a dead horse, but i have gotten 3 emails from them today. The last on said. :arrow: About the removal of gsp: We took your threats very seriously, and are passing them along.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 22, 2010)

Palladium said:


> Well not to beat a dead horse, but i have gotten 3 emails from them today. The last on said. :arrow: About the removal of gsp: We took your threats very seriously, and are passing them along.



The people in black coats and ties will be knocking at your door soon. 8)


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 23, 2010)

I just got an email from them stating that the forum will have a $10 yearly fee as of Sept 1st.
Now that is funny!I should just cancel now and tell them what a joke they are.

Jim


----------



## Palladium (Jun 23, 2010)

What ?? I feel left out i didn't get an email. Yeah charging for that should really boost readership. I wonder what would even make a person think that would work considering the fact that this forum exist ? Oh well, some people are just like that i guess.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 23, 2010)

I already have Gajda's book,I surely don't want to pay to have it quoted as gospel by someone who will ban me if I question it.
I have more refining books than that guy will ever have.
I think he is going to bring his membership down to one,he can read all of his own "wisdom".
I am so glad Noxx is cool, and all the rest of you here also.

Jim


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jun 29, 2010)

GSP,My Dear Friend:

Send GoldandPlatinum Recycling guys to hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..They are idiots with no brain.

Have a nice day.

Your friend
Manuel


----------



## Irons (Jun 29, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> I already have Gajda's book,I surely don't want to pay to have it quoted as gospel by someone who will ban me if I question it.
> I have more refining books than that guy will ever have.
> I think he is going to bring his membership down to one,he can read all of his own "wisdom".
> I am so glad Noxx is cool, and all the rest of you here also.
> ...



The Parade of Virgins has been canceled. One is sick, and the other refuses to march alone.


----------



## markmopar (Jul 10, 2010)

I saw GSP had been banned and unsubscribed from the group.


----------

